# Do people steal packages at the wh



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

This sweet girl was captured on camera stealing after delivering !






It makes sense that she was stealing from the source as well


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Wow


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

lololol it's always shocking how clueless people are .. there are cameras everywhere!


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

emmhope said:


> This sweet girl was captured on camera stealing after delivering !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not one. 
Not two.
But THREE packages?!? 

That took a hard core clitoris to waltz out of there so nonchalantly with that ten fingered discount!


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

Watch out for those ring door bells out there lol I see them everywhere looks like they record immediately you get close I had no clue ! not that I ever misbehave but I know a lot of you throw things like they are turds  just saying

http://abc7chicago.com/news/video-u...in-her-home-over-order/2257266/?sf101831031=1


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Everyone who gets a Customer Expectations Nasty-Gram for "undelivered" packages should include that video in their email response to the support drones -- "Dear Amazon, clearly you have a problem with your drivers stealing packages that other drives already delivered, here's video proof. How do you know someone like this person wasn't in the building after me?"

Not like it'll make a bit of difference to whether or not we get shit-canned, but at least it'll chip away at their humanity after a while.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

did she actually get caught? i mean yes i see her taking packages but what if there was a label that says return? only say that because ive had one of those.. apartment told me to return so i had to take it back to the warehouse.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> did she actually get caught? i mean yes i see her taking packages but what if there was a label that says return? only say that because ive had one of those.. apartment told me to return so i had to take it back to the warehouse.


I don't work for the apartment complex, if the Flex app doesn't tell me to pick up something and return it to the warehouse (it never does), I'm not doing it. Especially not if it means a trip back to the warehouse at the end of the shift.

Besides, Amazon return labels are marked for USPS or UPS, not for Flex, at least for everything I've ever had to return.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

My first thought is wow...high definition security camera. My second thought is I've been tempted to steal other people's packages when I see them on the porch all the time...lol but I still like my job.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Theft from the warehouse is on the rise with us now scanning bags instead of every package. You end up with 2or 3 leftover and you know there are some drivers out there who consider those a bonus.


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

This video has done a lot damage lol we aren't allowed in mail rooms in many apt complexes anymore.


----------

